# John Philpot



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2006)

John Philpot, English Reformer, was executed for his faith under the reign of Bloody Mary on December 18, 1555.

From J.C. Ryle's _Five English Reformers_:



> (8) The eighth leading English Reformer who suffered in Mary's reign was John Philpot, Archdeacon of Winchester. He was burned in Smithfield on Wednesday, December the 18th, 1555. Philpot is one of the martyrs of whom we know little comparatively, except that he was born at Compton, in Hampshire, was of good family, and well connected, and had a very high reputation for learning. The mere fact that at the beginning of Mary's reign he was one of the leading champions of Protestantism in the mock discussions which were held in Convocation, is sufficient to show that he was no common man. The relentless virulence with which he was persecuted by Gardiner is easily accounted for, when we remember that Gardiner, when he was deposed from his See in Edward VI.'s time, was Bishop of Winchester, and would naturally regard his successor, Bishop Ponet, and all his officials, with intense hatred. A Popish bishop was not likely to spare a Protestant archdeacon.
> 
> The thirteen examinations of Philpot before the Popish bishops are given by Foxe at great length, and fill no less than one hundred and forty pages of one of the Parker Society volumes. The length to which they were protracted shows plainly how anxious his judges were to turn him from his principles. The skill with which the Archdeacon maintained his ground, alone and unaided, gives a most favourable impression of his learning, no less than of his courage and patience.
> 
> ...



Another account may be found here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent post dear brother! Keep 'em coming. I wonder if J.C. Philpot was a descendent of this brother?


----------



## CDM (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh, the conversations we'll have in glory!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Excellent post dear brother! Keep 'em coming. I wonder if J.C. Philpot was a descendent of this brother?



Despite the same last name, I think Joseph Charles was not related to John, although no doubt brothers in the Lord.



> Joseph Charles Philpot (1802-69) was descended by both parents from Huguenot or French Calvinistic Protestant families.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2006)

mangum said:


> Oh, the conversations we'll have in glory!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 24, 2008)

While plunking around on face book I discovered something and thought I would reopen this thread since someone on the Puritanboard has discovered that he/she is somehow related to a John Philpot that was martyred. Way cool.. I will let him/her tell you who they are if they so desire. 

Here is another link with some info.

December 18: John Philpot; Christian History Institute


----------



## Gryphonette (Sep 24, 2008)

*That's what my sister is saying, anyway. She's the genealogy buff.*

Apparently the brother of John Philpot was one of our direct descendants, so by golly, I say that makes him my many-times-great-uncle. 

(I'd misread Elaine's email at first, and thought _he_ was the direct descendant instead of his brother.)

Anyway, I _still _think it's cool. ;^)



PuritanCovenanter said:


> While plunking around on face book I discovered something and thought I would reopen this thread since someone on the Puritanboard has discovered that he/she is somehow related to a John Philpot that was martyred. Way cool.. I will let him/her tell you who they are if they so desire.
> 
> Here is another link with some info.
> 
> December 18: John Philpot; Christian History Institute


----------

